

How long to follow-up? - tommaxwell

I just recently started looking for my first full-time engineering position, and was wondering how long I should wait to follow up on leads.<p>Recently a startup I'm interested in contacted me through AngelList to talk about a position, so I quickly expressed my interest and the CEO got back to me pretty quickly. Unfortunately at the time I couldn't get on the phone to talk as he/she wanted to, so I told him that I would email him back when I had some more free time. Two days go by and I finish up a client project so I email him back to have that conversation.<p>It's been almost 4 business days and I haven't heard back. I'm hoping it just got buried in his inbox since I sent the email at 2AM, but am unsure. Should I follow up now, or wait longer to avoid looking creepy?
======
jcap49
Depends on a number of factors. I would wait a full week in business days -
but do follow up past that. And stay on their radar until they respond.

It's happened to me in numerous cases - and can often be used as a litmus test
(albeit a small one) on your determination/interest in the position.

A quick message like "Hey X - just wanted to keep this on your radar. I'm
available ABC time to chat. Looking forward to discussing the role further"
should suffice.

It's surprising how so few actually end up following up.

~~~
tommaxwell
Thanks, I'll take your advice. Kinda frustrating.

